# Ride Beaumont?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

What do you guys think of the ride beaumont?

i know i was going with green and purple for anyone whos going to go on about that,but this might save me a couple bucks


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it looks nice...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

ive looked into gettin this jacket before, pretty sweet imo, but i like this from ride even better, check it out: 

Ride Quentin












Info/other colors here: Ride Snowboards | Outerwear | quentin jacket


----------

